
Mac Terminal Shortcuts for Hackers - yangshun
https://github.com/yangshun/mac-terminal-shortcuts
======
johncoltrane
I don't have the patience to go through the whole `$ man readline`, but I'm
almost certain _none_ of those shortcuts are specific to MacOS or even MacOS
terminal emulators.

These ones are, though:

    
    
        Cmd-`    cycle windows
        Cmd-Up   previous mark
        Cmd-Down next mark

------
drKarl
Or... if you prefer Vim keybindings just add

set -o vi

to your ~/.bashrc or

bindkey -v

to your ~/.zshrc

